# Indian Prince - sunk 11 Nov 1943



## ianhayden (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm trying to locate any publications dealing with the sinking of the MV Indian Prince off Oran on 11th November 1943. The basic facts are available in a number of WWII convoy websites but I'm hoping to track down any detailed descriptions from books etc. Survivor's memoirs would be particularly interesting. 

My 91yr-old father's memory is failing and I'd like to confirm if some survivors were rescued by an Italian warship and interned in North Africa (Algiers?).

thanks, Ian


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

*Indian Prince*



ianhayden said:


> I'm trying to locate any publications dealing with the sinking of the MV Indian Prince off Oran on 11th November 1943. The basic facts are available in a number of WWII convoy websites but I'm hoping to track down any detailed descriptions from books etc. Survivor's memoirs would be particularly interesting.
> 
> My 91yr-old father's memory is failing and I'd like to confirm if some survivors were rescued by an Italian warship and interned in North Africa (Algiers?).
> 
> thanks, Ian


Dear Ian

As Algeria had been in Allied hands for a year (see Operation Torch), survivors would not have been interned. I was in Algiers that November as my ship, the Samite, had been severely damaged by a glider bomb on 4th October.

Regards


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

*Indiian Prince*



ianhayden said:


> I'm trying to locate any publications dealing with the sinking of the MV Indian Prince off Oran on 11th November 1943. The basic facts are available in a number of WWII convoy websites but I'm hoping to track down any detailed descriptions from books etc. Survivor's memoirs would be particularly interesting.
> 
> My 91yr-old father's memory is failing and I'd like to confirm if some survivors were rescued by an Italian warship and interned in North Africa (Algiers?).
> 
> thanks, Ian



View attachment 27477
from "Pride of Princes by N.L.Middlemiss


----------



## Pack-Beresford (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello Ian,
No idea if you will ever see this as your post was back in 2012 but I have just come across it. My father was on the MV Indian Prince and I have been going through some old letters and papers and there is some information regarding the crews treatment in Oran, hopefully you will see this, Suzie Scott


----------



## CarolineWhite (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello. My grandfather was on the Indian Prince. William Albert White. I would very much like to learn more about the vessel, see photos of it if there are any in existence and if any crew are still surviving and remember my grandfather


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

The book Fifty Years with the Prince Line by Captain R C Proctor. Chapter XII he was the Captain of the Indian Prince when sunk and he describes what happened in detail.


----------

